
Ask HN: Online accounting software for non-accountant in niche market? - loma
https://bansi.la
======
loma
Hi, my name is Loma a solo software developer based in Lao. I'm building
bansi.la (based on [https://akaunting.com/](https://akaunting.com/)) to help
my company organizes proper bookkeeping, automated journal entry, and
reporting.

I've turned it into SaaS and there are currently 14 paying customers so far,
mostly using it for bookkeeping.

My goal is to make bansi.la as a platform for accountants and non-accountants
with reporting and auditing capabilities.

I am kind of facing the roadblock now. Either:

1\. looking for an accountant co-founder to get a reporting certification from
the tax authority, or

2\. acquiring more customers and focus on customers' needs. building critical
mass

